# je suis parti - passé composé ou attribut du sujet



## TitTornade

Salut,
A la suite d'une autre discussion ( http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1281472 ), la question suivante, qui me turlupine depuis longtemps, m'est venue :

Comment analyse-t-on la phrase "je suis parti" ? Je n'ai pas vraiment trouvé de réponse dans des grammaires...

"Je suis parti" = le verbe partir au passé composé.
P. ex. : "hier, je suis parti" dans le sens, "j'étais à un endroit et je l'ai quitté".

vs 

"Je suis parti" = "parti" est l'attribut du sujet "je".
P. ex. : "actuellement, je suis parti" dans le sens "actuellement, je suis absent (et loin)"...

C'est possible comme double analyse, ça ? Quelqu'un a une idée ?
Merci.


----------



## despina

Bien sûr, c'est possible ! Evidemment, la première interprétation est celle qui vient le plus naturellement je pense, mais enfin "parti" peut très bien être un adjectif (dérivé du participe) attribut du sujet ("elle était complètement partie"). Le sens change avec la grammaire.


----------



## Chimel

On a la même chose avec "il est mort", qui ne se traduit pas de la même façon selon le cas:

- Et votre père?
- Il est mort.
"Mort" = attribut du sujet : "he is dead"

- Il est mort en 1827.
Passé composé: "he died in 1827".


----------



## JiPiJou

Il y a quelques cas où la différence apparaît nettement :
"L'eau *est bénie* par le prêtre", verbe pour indiquer l'action qu'il fait sur cette eau. Ensuite on peut dire : "Cette eau *est bénite*", adjectif pour indiquer la caractéristique qui en résulte.


----------



## TitTornade

Merci pour vos réponses.
Je me demandais si parfois on n'utilisait pas l'auxiliaire être avec certains verbe pour conjuguer au passé composé parce qu'on pouvait toujours confondre _passé composé_ / _construction avec un attribut_, mais l'exemple de JiPiJou m'a convaincu...


----------



## CapnPrep

JiPiJou said:


> "L'eau *est bénie* par le prêtre"


Ce n'est pas un passé composé.


----------



## JiPiJou

Effectivement. C'est un présent de voix passive. Un "mea culpa" s'impose !


----------



## Fred_C

Chimel said:


> On a la même chose avec "il est mort", qui ne se traduit pas de la même façon selon le cas:


 
Bonjour,
je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord.
Pour "je suis mort", le mot "mort" peut bien être à la fois un participe passé ainsi qu'un adjectif signifiant le contraire de vivant,
mais pour "je suis parti", le mot "parti" n'est pas un adjectif qui signifierait "absent".
Pour moi, "je suis parti" ne peut être qu'une phrase au passé composé.


----------



## despina

Fred C, 
Mais si, "parti" est *aussi *un adjectif ! Il a même plusieurs sens dans ce cas.
Dixit Le Petit Robert:

"parti, ie [paYti] adj.  

• déb. XIIIe, blas.; de  partir  

I¨ (de 1.  partir)  

1¨ Absent, disparu.  

2¨ Fam. Un peu ivre; éméché. Þ gai, gris. « La comtesse, les jambes en l'air sur le dossier d'une chaise, était plus partie encore que son amie » (Maupassant). 

II¨ (de 2.  partir) Blas. Parti, partie ou vx partite. Partagé en deux. Une « casaque partie de blanc et de vert » (Aymé). Þ mi-parti. "


----------



## TitTornade

Fred_C said:


> Bonjour,
> je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord.
> Pour "je suis mort", le mot "mort" peut bien être à la fois un participe passé ainsi qu'un adjectif signifiant le contraire de vivant,
> mais pour "je suis parti", le mot "parti" n'est pas un adjectif qui signifierait "absent".
> Pour moi, "je suis parti" ne peut être qu'une phrase au passé composé.


 
Je pensais que cette "confusion" n'existait que pour les verbe qui se conjuguent avec "être" au passé composé, mais concernant le verbe disparaître, peut-on dire ce qui suit ?
Au passé composé : "il a disparu".
Mais je pense qu'on peut aussi dire au présent : "il est disparu", non ?

Despina : merci pour cet extrait du dico... Je me suis focalisé sur les grammaires pour avoir réponse à cette question, j'ai jamais pensé à simplement regarder le dico...


----------



## Maître Capello

despina said:


> Mais si, "parti" est *aussi *un adjectif ! Il a même plusieurs sens dans ce cas.


Je suis d'accord avec Fred : _parti_ peut « aussi » être un adjectif, mais pas dans le sens qui nous occupe ici ! En d'autres termes, si tu dis _Je suis parti en vacances __hier_, il s'agit *forcément* du participe passé et non de l'adjectif.



TitTornade said:


> Je pensais que cette "confusion" n'existait que pour les verbe qui se conjuguent avec "être" au passé composé, mais concernant le verbe disparaître, peut-on dire ce qui suit ?
> Au passé composé : "il a disparu".
> Mais je pense qu'on peut aussi dire au présent : "il est disparu", non ?


Puisque l'auxiliaire diffère, il n'y a donc *plus* de confusion possible…


----------



## TitTornade

Maître Capello said:


> Je suis d'accord avec Fred : _parti_ peut « aussi » être un adjectif, mais pas dans le sens qui nous occupe ici ! En d'autres termes, si tu dis _Je suis parti en vacances __hier_, il s'agit *forcément* du participe passé et non de l'adjectif.


 
Je me permets d'insister car je n'ai toujours pas les idées claires (c'est peut-être que du pinaillage, mais je n'aime pas "ne pas comprendre" ce que je dis )
_Je suis parti en vacances hier :_
Je suis d'accord, le fait s'est déroulé hier, c'est un passé composé.

Mais si je dis :
_- Je suis parti en Suisse hier_ : je veux dire qu'hier j'ai pris ma voiture et j'ai quitté mon appartement. On est toujours au passé composé.
_- Actuellement, je suis parti en Suisse _(message que je pourrait dire sur mon répondeur pour indiquer mon absence p. ex.) : ça n'a rien à voir avec le fait que je sois parti hier, mais avec le fait que j'y sois actuellement (verbe d'état, donc _parti_ = attribut), non ?



> Puisque l'auxiliaire diffère, il n'y a donc *plus* de confusion possible…


 
justement, quand le verbe et l'auxiliaire diffèrent, c'est facile... mais quand le verbe et l'auxiliaire sont "être", la différence est moins évidente.


----------



## janpol

Alain REY (Robert historique) : la répartition des emplois entre "bénit" et "béni" ne s'est imposée qu'au 19è, "bénit" se disant pour certaines choses (pain, eau) sur lesquelles la bénédiction du prêtre a été donnée, "béni" assumant toutes les autres significations du verbe et se disant surtout de personnes"
doit-on parler d'un participe passé et d'un adjectif ? Cette répartition évoque plutôt deux formes d'un même mot.
J'ai lu plus haut "L'eau est bénie par le prêtre","Cette eau est bénite".
Suffit-il d'enlever le complément d'agent pour passer du p.p. à l'adjectif ?
Il semblerait que oui car dans un cas je parle d'une action qui est en train de se faire, dans l'autre d'un état, d'une qualité attachée à cette eau.
Si l'on veut mettre ces 2 phrases au passé, on va dire "l'eau a été bénie par..." et "cette eau était bénite" : passé composé impossible.
Mais l'adjectif "bénit" n'est-il pas le plus souvent employé comme épithète ; du pain bénit, de l'eau bénite" ?
Il faudrait voir ce que donne la suppression du C. d'agent avec d'autres verbes : la cruche est cassée par Pierre, cette cruche est cassée. Ca marche. Avec "mourir", ça ne peut pas marcher...


----------



## itka

> _Actuellement, je suis parti en Suisse _(message que je pourrait dire sur mon répondeur pour indiquer mon absence p. ex.) : ça n'a rien à voir avec le fait que je sois parti hier, mais avec le fait que j'y sois actuellement (verbe d'état, donc _parti_ = attribut), non ?


Hum... Ça se dit, ça ? _"Je suis parti en Suisse"_ ? Je comprends ce que tu veux dire, mais ça ne me paraît pas français... enfin, pas du beau français certifié par Monsieur Grevisse...

Pour moi, quand le verbe se conjugue avec l'auxiliaire "être", ou quand il s'agit de la voix passive, on peut analyser indifféremment : _auxiliaire + passé composé_ ou _copule + participe passé employé comme adjectif._

Je ne vois pas ce qui permettrait de trancher entre l'action au passé et le résultat de l'action, exprimé par un adjectif, excepté le contexte.
_Mes cheveux ont été frisés par le coiffeur ---> Maintenant, ils sont frisés.
Mes cheveux sont frisés naturellement. _(cf. _mes cheveux sont blonds_)

Il y a une discussion intéressante à ce sujet, ici.


----------



## Fred_C

itka said:


> Hum... Ça se dit, ça ? _"Je suis parti en Suisse"_ ? Je comprends ce que tu veux dire, mais ça ne me paraît pas français... enfin, pas du beau français certifié par Monsieur Grevisse...


 
À mon avis, non, ça ne se dit pas vraiment.
C'est comme : "En ce moment, je suis allé en Suisse (*)".

(J'ai été très surpris d'apprendre que "parti" pouvait être un adjectif signifiant "absent", mais j'espère que tu ne me diras pas que le mot "allé" peut être autre chose qu'un participe passé,... Sinon, je rends mon tablier !!)

(*) Je suis allé en Suisse pour poser mes questions à Me Capello directement !


----------



## Chimel

L'exemple "parti en Suisse" n'est peut-être pas le meilleur, mais comme TitTornade je ressens aussi (peut-être à tort?) une petite nuance.

a) J'arrive à la gare tout essouflé, j'espère pouvoir encore avoir mon train de justesse, mais le chef de gare me dit:
- Ah non, désolé, il est parti.
C'est bien un passé composé: il vient de faire l'action de partir, on pourrait d'ailleurs dire "il est déjà parti"

b) Je veux parler à M. Dupont mais cela fait belle lurette qu'il ne travaille plus dans cette société. Son collègue me dit:
- Monsieur Dupont? Oh non, il est parti!
Est-ce encore un passé composé? L'idée n'est-elle pas plutôt une sorte d'état (il est loin d'ici)? On pourrait dire "il n'est pas/plus là" alors que cela n'a aucun sens dans l'exemple du train.

Il me semble d'ailleurs que la traduction ne serait pas nécessairement la même dans les deux cas, en anglais par exemple: on utiliserait un prétérit ou passé composé en a) et qqch comme "he is away" en b). N'est-ce pas un signe?

Mais encore une fois, c'est peut-être une idée que je me fais...


----------



## janpol

évidemment le  train a vocation à ne pas rester plus de deux minutes arrêté et Monsieur Dupont, lui, n'avait pas forcément vocation à claquer la porte de la société X*** mais, à part  ça, je ne vois aucune différence entre ces  deux "il est  parti"


----------



## Fred_C

Chimel said:


> b) Je veux parler à M. Dupont mais cela fait belle lurette qu'il ne travaille plus dans cette société. Son collègue me dit:
> - Monsieur Dupont? Oh non, il est parti!
> Est-ce encore un passé composé?


Oui, tout à fait, c'est encore un passé composé.



> L'idée n'est-elle pas plutôt une sorte d'état (il est loin d'ici)? On pourrait dire "il n'est pas/plus là" alors que cela n'a aucun sens dans l'exemple du train.


 
On a toujours été libre d'exprimer sa pensée en faisant d'autres phrases. Cela ne signifie pas qu'elles sont toutes grammaticalement équivalentes.



> Il me semble d'ailleurs que la traduction ne serait pas nécessairement la même dans les deux cas, en anglais par exemple: on utiliserait un prétérit ou passé composé en a) et qqch comme "he is away" en b). N'est-ce pas un signe?


 
C'est un signe que l'anglais utilise des temps différents là où le français n'en utilise qu'un seul, mais cela ne signifie rien d'autre, à mon avis.
Je veux dire qu'il existe une différence d'aspect du passé entre vos deux exemples. L'anglais exprime cette différence d'aspect en utilisant deux temps différents, tout comme le ferait le grec ancien. Le français n'exprime pas cette différence d'aspect ni dans les mots, ni dans la grammaire, mais cela n'empêche pas les gens intelligents de percevoir cette différence malgré tout.


----------



## JiPiJou

En suivant ces échanges qui... "sont partis" un peu dans tous les sens (mais qui n'en sont pas moins fort intéressants), je me suis à nouveau posé la question de savoir si tout élément du langage, y-compris les formes marginales ou fautives, pouvait être inclus dans une grammaire ou s'il y avait forcément des zones périphériques de brouillard qui restaient hors du champ de son analyse.

Et, pour prendre un exemple proche du sujet traité ici, la forme fautive mais très fréquente dans la langue parlée : "Il a été... (en Suisse, bien sûr)" pour "il est allé..." peut-elle figurer dans une rubrique spécifique de la grammaire française ou doit-elle être renvoyée à une note de bas de page se limitant à expliquer l'erreur du fait de certaines formes communes aux verbes "être" et "aller", et donc reconnaissant l'impossibilité de l'inclure dans une classification raisonnée ?

_J'espère que les modérateurs du site ne trouveront pas cette question hors-sujet._


----------



## Chimel

Fred_C said:


> C'est un signe que l'anglais utilise des temps différents là où le français n'en utilise qu'un seul, mais cela ne signifie rien d'autre, à mon avis.
> Je veux dire qu'il existe une différence d'aspect du passé entre vos deux exemples. L'anglais exprime cette différence d'aspect en utilisant deux temps différents, tout comme le ferait le grec ancien. Le français n'exprime pas cette différence d'aspect ni dans les mots, ni dans la grammaire, mais cela n'empêche pas les gens intelligents de percevoir cette différence malgré tout.


D'accord, merci.

En fait je réagissais un peu en tant que (ancien) professeur de langues. Pour éviter que les étudiants ne fassent des fautes, on a parfois tendance à "inventer" des différences grammaticales et à dire, par exemple, que "mort" est adjectif dans "mon père est mort" alors que "il est mort en 1827" est un passé composé. Et à la fin, on finit par se convaincre soi-même que de telles différences existent...


----------



## despina

JiPiJou said:


> En suivant ces échanges qui... "sont partis" un peu dans tous les sens (mais qui n'en sont pas moins fort intéressants), je me suis à nouveau posé la question de savoir si tout élément du langage, y-compris les formes marginales ou fautives, pouvait être inclus dans une grammaire ou s'il y avait forcément des zones périphériques de brouillard qui restaient hors du champ de son analyse.
> 
> Et, pour prendre un exemple proche du sujet traité ici, la forme fautive mais très fréquente dans la langue parlée : "Il a été... (en Suisse, bien sûr)" pour "il est allé..." peut-elle figurer dans une rubrique spécifique de la grammaire française ou doit-elle être renvoyée à une note de bas de page se limitant à expliquer l'erreur du fait de certaines formes communes aux verbes "être" et "aller", et donc reconnaissant l'impossibilité de l'inclure dans une classification raisonnée ?
> 
> _J'espère que les modérateurs du site ne trouveront pas cette question hors-sujet._




Oui, ça fait limite hors-sujet, tant pis je réponds quand même...
...pour réagir à la notion d'"erreur" grammaticale, qui me hérisse la fibre démocratique ! Du moment qu'une forme est "très fréquente dans la langue parlée", et qu'elle est utilisée et comprise par tous de la même façon, elle fait partie de la convention linguistique et ne saurait en aucun cas être une erreur ! Elle n'est pas "standard", d'accord, pas académiquement approuvée -- mais ce ne sont pas les académiciens ni les grammariens qui font la langue, ce sont les gens qui la parlent !
Dans la langue orale non académique, donc, "a été" et "est allé" sont synonymes.

Sinon, pour les "zones périphériques de brouillard" dans la grammaire, il y en a, bien sûr - je me souviens du cas intéressant de "voilà", dont on ne sait pas trop quoi faire grammaticalement. Mais ce n'est pas le sujet...
(Là, on est vraiment complètement partis!)


----------



## JiPiJou

Merci. Et désolé pour le 'hors-sujet".


----------



## Maître Capello

Chimel said:


> b) Je veux parler à M. Dupont mais cela fait belle lurette qu'il ne travaille plus dans cette société. Son collègue me dit:
> - Monsieur Dupont? Oh non, il est parti!
> Est-ce encore un passé composé? L'idée n'est-elle pas plutôt une sorte d'état (il est loin d'ici)? On pourrait dire "il n'est pas/plus là" alors que cela n'a aucun sens dans l'exemple du train.


Oui, c'est encore un passé composé. Dans ce contexte, moi je comprends _Il est parti [il y a xx mois/années]_. En outre, je ferais remarquer que le passé composé est justement le temps approprié pour décrire le résultat d'une action, un peu comme le fait le present perfect en anglais.

_Mr Dupond est parti._ → Mr Dupond a fait l'« action de partir » il y a quelque temps et cela a pour conséquence qu'il n'est plus là aujourd'hui.

Cela dit, j'ai beau chercher, mais dans le sens de _absent_, je ne trouve pas d'exemple où _parti_ pourrait être un adjectif plutôt qu'un participe passé…


----------



## CapnPrep

Chimel, il ne faut pas aller trop loin dans l'autre sens non plus. Tous les participes sont à la fois verbaux et adjectivaux (c'est même pour cela qu'on les appelle _participes_), mais ces deux valeurs peuvent être plus ou moins faciles à « activer ». 

Je pense que tout le monde dira que pour _mort_, les deux valeurs sont clairement disponibles. _Il est mort en 1827_ (verbal),_ Je le croyais mort _(adjectival).

D'autres participes passés (de verbes intransitifs conjugués aux temps composés avec _être_) ont un caractère plus fortement verbal qu'adjectival. _Il est allé en Suisse_ vs. _Je le croyais allé en Suisse._

On pourrait sans doute distinguer d'autres sous-classes intermédiaires, mais s'il fallait choisir, je rangerais _parti_ avec _mort_ : _Il est parti en Suisse_,_ Je le croyais parti en Suisse.
_
Quant à l'ambiguïté des constructions avec _être_, voici ce que disent Riegel et al. (1994, p. 343–44) :


> Quand le participe passé est attribut du sujet, sa valeur adjectivale efface sa valeur verbale. Il prend alors nettement la valeur d'un adjectif : on peut remplacer ici le verbe _être_ par un autre verbe d'état ou le participe par un adjectif (_Cette montagne est _/_ paraît éloignée _/_ lointaine_), et le participe peut être modifié par un adverbe marquant le degré (_Cette montagne est très éloignée_). Mais il est impossible d'assigner au participe passé une valeur adjectivale […] quand il constitue la forme composé d'un verbe actif (_Il est arrivé en retard_).


Voyons ce que ça donne pour l'exemple en question : _Je suis parti_, qu'il vaut mieux changer en _*Il* est parti_ pour éviter les éventuels effets liés à la première personne._ 

Il paraît parti_. Possible par ex. dans les locutions _être parti pour, sur_ (qui restent tout de même proches du sens concret de _partir_) :Le Tram'y […] parait parti sur des rails plus ou moins incertains... (source)
En effet, que peut-on espérer d'un club qui a changé neuf entraîneurs en sept ans et qui paraît parti pour continuer sur les mêmes bases cette année ?!? (source)​_Il est très parti_. Uniquement au sens figuré (« éméché ») qui ne nous intéresse pas ici. Mais un résultat négatif pour ce critère est peu révélateur : La raison peut très bien être sémantique et non syntaxique.

Encore une fois, on a les mêmes résultats que pour _mort _(_Il paraît mort_, _Il est très mort_), alors que _allé _donne des résultats négatifs partout (_Il paraît allé_, _Il est très allé_).


----------



## TitTornade

CapnPrep : Riegel et al. donnent effectivement des informations très intéressantes. Ma version de 2008, fraîchement achetée, l'explique dans les même termes 
Et j'avais raté cette explication 
Merci à tous ceux qui ont donné leur avis dans ce fil.

Concernant l'expression "_il est actuellement parti_" qui a semblé peu naturelle à certains d'entre vous, j'ai l'impression qu'elle parle plus à Chimel (qui est belge) qu'à d'autres. Or, je suis lorrain (voire gaumais comme on dit de l'autre côté de la frontière). Dans ce cas, n'est-ce pas une expression locale/régionale ?
En effet, si on me demande : "Où est votre voisin ?", il me paraît naturel de dire :
"En ce moment, il est parti en Suisse" ou d'écrire : "Actuellement, il est parti en Suisse".


----------



## janpol

non, ça ne me paraît pas naturel. Il est parti/il s'est mis en route, il y a 8 jours et, actuellement, il est/se trouve/séjourne en Suisse.


----------



## Maître Capello

janpol said:


> non, ça ne me paraît pas naturel. Il est parti/il s'est mis en route, il y a 8 jours et, actuellement, il est/se trouve/séjourne en Suisse.


Autant pour moi… qui suis Suisse.


----------



## Chimel

TitTornade said:


> Concernant l'expression "_il est actuellement parti_" qui a semblé peu naturelle à certains d'entre vous, j'ai l'impression qu'elle parle plus à Chimel (qui est belge) qu'à d'autres. Or, je suis lorrain (voire gaumais comme on dit de l'autre côté de la frontière). Dans ce cas, n'est-ce pas une expression locale/régionale ?
> En effet, si on me demande : "Où est votre voisin ?", il me paraît naturel de dire :
> "En ce moment, il est parti en Suisse" ou d'écrire : "Actuellement, il est parti en Suisse".


Oui, ce sont en tout cas des choses qu'on entend par ici. Je crois que j'hésiterais tout de même à les employer moi-même, surtout à l'écrit.

Mais je pourrais dire, par exemple, à propos du collègue Dupont qui ne travaille plus depuis longtemps dans la société: "Ça fait longtemps qu'il est parti", ce qui me semble relever de la même perception de "parti" comme synonyme de "absent". En effet, un passé composé n'exigerait-il pas de dire "*Il y a* longtemps qu'il est parti"? (cf. "Ça fait longtemps qu'il est mort" vs. "Il est mort il y a longtemps").

Merci aussi à tous pour ces précisions très intéressantes, notamment les explications de Riegel.


----------



## TitTornade

Merci Chimel pour ta réponse !
On frôle donc le régionalisme.


----------

